# Where are HD Channels? 110, 119, 61.5???



## asandova (May 26, 2006)

Hi

I'm about to install a VIP 622 and I only have 110 & 119 and was wondering where can I find where are all the HD channels located. Will I need to aim a new antenna to 61.5 to have all HD channels? Thanks

Rs

 Anel
Puerto Rico


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Some HD channels are at 110, Voom and other HD channels are at 61.5 and 129.

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm
or www.dishchannelchart.com

Look in the 9400 range for national channels and the 6400 range for HD locals

See ya
Tony


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

What HD are at 61.5 I have not found any their just 129 and 110


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

All the national HD channels at 129 are at 61.5 with a few exceptions. 61.5 also has local HD channels from several cities.

Once again, try http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm for a chart of every single Dish Network Channel in the sky.

See ya
Tony


----------



## asandova (May 26, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> All the national HD channels at 129 are at 61.5 with a few exceptions. 61.5 also has local HD channels from several cities.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Thanks Tony, that is what I need, unfortunately I need another dish for 61.5 but I think is worth it....


----------

